
Ask HN: Why does iOS accept GoogleCookies in Safari and doesn't sandbox it? - Pin_Leo
when i login in any Google iOS App like Google Maps, it logs me in systemwide in iPhone + my Safari Browser as well - why does apple not sandbox  apps?
======
sajid
App data is normally sandboxed. However, Keychain items can be shared between
apps using keychain groups.

